# Sad news for local cyclist



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Cyclist's leg amputated after crash with minivan near Griffith Park - latimes.com


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

What horror that poor man must have gone through! I hope he gets the financial and mental support so he can return to a normal life and perhaps a quality prosthesis so he can continue with being active.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

What is wrong with so many people in our society? What goes on in their heads and lives that takes them to the point of complete disregard for humanity and compassion?


----------

